# Sternum Lesions Needle Biopsy



## nlbonn (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a needle biopsy of a lesion growing on TOP of the sternum!? Open biopsy for thorax 21550 refers you to 20206 but that is for muscle biopsy... I don't know which way to go.
Thanks!!
Nicole


----------



## susanp (Jun 29, 2011)

Take a look at codes 32405 or 10021.


----------



## nlbonn (Jun 30, 2011)

I asked the doctor about the 32405 and she didn't agree with that as the lesion is on top of the sternum, and the 10021 is for fine needle aspiration, which doesn't quite encompass what she did. Thanks for the suggestions though.
Nicole


----------

